# MTH Dash 8 Norfolk Southern



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello all.


Anyone know were I could find a MTH Dash 8 Norfolk Southern? Any and all help is appreciated.


Brandon


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon, Try Side Track Hobbies or MTH locator, http://www.mthtrains.com/content/product-locator 

Alan


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Alan,
Thanks for some help. Side track said sold out she thought and mth page just comes up not available.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon, MTH is clearing out their one gauge inventory. You might have to watch ebay. Hopefully MTH will have some good news after the new year for one gauge products.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Brandon the above link did work for me. There were a bunch of choices, but not for MTH G... 
If you do get in, maybe you could track one down in a close out dept. I didn't go far there, my curiosity doesn't cover modern locos. 

John


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Check TrainWorld

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...;PAGEN_1=2

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Railking-MT...484wt_1054


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@Adelmo
Thanks. Yes watch ebay and see if chance of closeouts anywhere.
@TotalWrecker
I did finallly get in and so far did not see anything. I am going to keep trying and see maybe was doing it wrong. Thanks.

@Jmill24
Thanks!! Called and ordered it today. 

Thanks for all help/assistance. This place is a very welcoming place with knowledgable members. 

Brandon


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon, is this your 1st MTH engine? What power system are you working with? I have converted my Big Boy and VO to battery DCS. 
Let us know how you like the Dash 8. 
Alan


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Brandon,

You are welcome, glad I could help. Have fun with your new toy. Will it be circling the Christmas tree?................Jim 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@adelmo
I currently run MRC Power G 10 amp Transformers (should be enough power). Yes this is my first MTH engine . I have to do some further research into the MTH line. I am thinking I am going to go with the DCS system to have remote capabilities as well. They say MTH runs either AC or DC but would it be safe just to take out of box and place on my current track for test run to make sure it operates properly? I wont have time to get everything hooked up and still be in tandom with the sellers 7 day return policy in case of problems. The seller had no clue whether it ran or not but being new in box should be problem free.
Is the Conversion hard? I have not looked into battery operation to much and am not to familiar with it. 

@jmill24
The hope is if arriving in time it will make an appearance on the Christmas tree track this year. 


Brandon


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon, Read the MTH instruction manual for startup. You should be fine with AC or DC just limited on sound control options. 

Battery operation requires some work. I would recommend start with track power and decide later. 

Good Luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not an MTH expert, but checking the loco out on DC only might not "test" all the functions. Some sounds will work, but I'm not sure about the smoke unit, and testing the DCS electronics. 

Is there any chance you can find a friend with an MTH DCS system? 

Greg


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Brandon,

starting a MTH-Dash8 at DC-trafo bv gentle increasing the voltage you get the following:
1. you hear a clickety = decoder is starting work
2. light goes on
3. sound goes on
4. loco start moving, sound increases
according to instructionbook you have 2 potentiometers to adjust smoke on/off and sound off/level of sound hidden behind a cab door in front
Dont run the smoke in dry mode

greetings from Peter


----------

